# Ed Schultz and the Pres



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Did anyone else hear Fast Eddie call Pres Bush a "jackass" yesterday? Someone called him on it today and his basic defense was: 1. it's not illegal. 2. Rush Limbaugh started the name calling with the Clintons.

I'm all for free speech and the first amendment and I don't think it should be illegal. I guess I just have higher expectations for a professional radio talk-show host. I would think he could find a more eloquent way to say he doesn't like the president or his policies. It would sure be nice if he did, especially since he is going national and many people nation-wide will take his comments as a reflection of the people of North Dakota. Maybe I need to lower my expectations. Or maybe I just need to tune my radio to 970.

What does everyone else think?


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I think ed schultz is a babbling idiot. News and Views, lol, more like ed's views period. Anyone that opposes just gets cut off as if he doesn't have anymore alloted radio time for them. What a joke. I will say though that some of his stuff is pretty good, probably just cause i agree with him on a few things. :roll:


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Ed is just like the rest of us. He knows everything and if you don't think so just ask him. He is a talented guy but sometimes he does and says some stupid things. He was a athelete from the east coast who has become a NoDak. He was a "great" hunter and outdoorsman at one time because he was connected and had people who would take him and show him the ropes. I think he says a lot of things he doen't necessarily believe in. Ed is in it for Ed, period. Certainly, Rush doesn't always take himself seriously! he might even start to make more sense now that he is no longer on his medication. Whenever I hear these guys get on a roll I just laugh. If you believe these guys and what they say as "the word of God" I think I question your own sanity!! They are fun to listen too but........!


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

I have said it before but love or hate him, Ed does get the ratings and is good at what he does. Back in the channel 6 days he had the best sports show, and you couldn't touch his outdoors show on Sat. night. He was great getting info. out and helping during the 97 flood, and even though I am a Bison fan I will turn over and listen to the Sioux game because Ed calls a great game. I don't like some of his views, or how person switches positions but if he doesn't create interest he is out of a job....


----------



## scissorbill (Sep 14, 2003)

Ed Schultz is an absolute moron. Ive listened to this clown for a few months now and have come to the conclusion that he is an egotistical ***.I saw him on CNN and thougt he came off as a defensive , combative clod. ND surely can do better.This guy will be a huge flop nationally.


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

He may do OK nationally, since his major defense is Rush started it or look what Rush did or said. If any caller catches him acting like a child/***, he points the finger at either Rush or another Republican and says they started it.

I agree that the guy is an *** clown but you know what, I listen to him. I disagree with 99.95% of what comes out of his mouth but listen for entertainment value. Alot like Pro Wrestling, you know it is BS but it does make for entertainment and viewers/listeners. So unfortunately, he is doing his job.

PS. Best thing I have heard him say lately: 
"I'm a pretty middle of the road kind of guy."


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

When you are middle of the road you get hit from traffic from both directions. It takes a strong person with an open mind and sharp eyes and ears to stay that way. Sometimes you get knocked one direction or another and your vison and hearing are affected, it seems Eddy got kncoked way left!


----------

